# ASC next week



## nic32 (23 Jan 2012)

Hey guys,


I just wanted to know if people are going on ACS January 30 to feb 4


I'm going on this week, just to see if guys on this site are going to be with me and other peeps.



See you


----------



## 2010newbie (23 Jan 2012)

If you're referring to to Aircrew Selection, the acronym is not ACS.

http://www.rcaf-arc.forces.gc.ca/8w-8e/page-eng.asp?id=546

I originally referred to it as ACS as well thinking it stood for Air Crew Selection, but I was corrected that it was ASC.

Good Luck!


----------



## nic32 (23 Jan 2012)

Thanks for the advice.

It's already corrected.

Thanks for the wishes


----------



## jpr (23 Jan 2012)

Currently on the course running this week (as per my PM to you, but I will post here also for the benefit of any future candidates). So far, after only 1 day on the course, I can say that the Selection Officers and staff in general do a VERY good job of making sure you're relaxed and comfortable. The travel arrangements, lodging and food are all top-notch. As for the selection process, there are no surprises anywhere. What is expected of you is very clearly laid out in multiple testing formats.


----------



## skrob (19 Mar 2012)

Just wondering how ASC went for both of you (nic32 & jpr)?  My RC is trying to schedule me in for mid-April and I can't wait to find out what dates I'm going.


----------



## nic32 (19 Mar 2012)

skrob said:
			
		

> Just wondering how ASC went for both of you (nic32 & jpr)?  My RC is trying to schedule me in for mid-April and I can't wait to find out what dates I'm going.



Hey, It went really good, I passed it and the aircrew medical, now I'm waiting for the offer of the RMC. However, it was a very nice experience, the staff was really helping and good guys (I'm french and i was the only one about 15 guys and the two captain was very helping, one was french and the other was english) The rooms were we had stayed were good and all the other stuff.

The session 4 of the simulator was the most stessful event in my life but funny at the sametime. Simulator is cool.

Only thing is i didn't passed the test for air traffic controller but i was not interested for this trade so...


----------



## skrob (19 Mar 2012)

nic32 said:
			
		

> Hey, It went really good, I passed it and the aircrew medical, now I'm waiting for the offer of the RMC. However, it was a very nice experience, the staff was really helping and good guys (I'm french and i was the only one about 15 guys and the two captain was very helping, one was french and the other was english) The rooms were we had stayed were good and all the other stuff.
> 
> The session 4 of the simulator was the most stessful event in my life but funny at the sametime. Simulator is cool.
> 
> Only thing is i didn't passed the test for air traffic controller but i was not interested for this trade so...


Thanks for the info and congratulations.  Good luck with the offer!


----------



## nic32 (19 Mar 2012)

Thank you !

Good luck with the simulator. As I see i think you apply for DEO ?


----------



## skrob (19 Mar 2012)

nic32 said:
			
		

> Thank you !
> 
> Good luck with the simulator. As I see i think you apply for DEO ?


Thanks, I am very excited and nervous.  I have a private pilots license so I think this will probably be my only shot at ASC since I don't think I could afford to get my commercial license just to re-do ASC.
And yes, I am applying for direct entry.


----------



## The Travel Is There (19 Mar 2012)

skrob said:
			
		

> Thanks, I am very excited and nervous.  I have a private pilots license so I think this will probably be my only shot at ASC since I don't think I could afford to get my commercial license just to re-do ASC.
> And yes, I am applying for direct entry.



Forgot everything you know about flying.

The two people with their Private license while I was at ASC were unsuccessful.


----------



## skrob (19 Mar 2012)

The Travel Is There said:
			
		

> Forgot everything you know about flying.
> 
> The two people with their Private license while I was at ASC were unsuccessful.


Good to know.  I realize that the CAPSS does not "fly" like an airplane and is a selection tool.  I hope what I can bring into the CAPSS is a decent instrument scan and knowledge of the instruments.


----------



## The Travel Is There (19 Mar 2012)

skrob said:
			
		

> Good to know.  I realize that the CAPSS does not "fly" like an airplane and is a selection tool.  I hope what I can bring into the CAPSS is a decent instrument scan and knowledge of the instruments.



Good approach.

That must have been their problem they thought it was too much like an airplane.


----------



## skrob (2 Apr 2012)

Got my dates today for aircrew today - April 16-20.  I'm VERY excited and very nervous.  Going to the RC tomorrow to pickup my study guide.


----------



## nic32 (4 Apr 2012)

skrob said:
			
		

> Got my dates today for aircrew today - April 16-20.  I'm VERY excited and very nervous.  Going to the RC tomorrow to pickup my study guide.



Nice to heard ! Good luck


----------



## Aremus (12 Apr 2012)

I'm also going from the 16th to the 20th so I will see you there!

Quick question: the joining instructions highlight that we should review high school mathematics to prepare. Is that specifically for AEC candidates or is there more to the pilot selection than just CAPSS now?


----------



## skrob (13 Apr 2012)

Aremus said:
			
		

> I'm also going from the 16th to the 20th so I will see you there!
> 
> Quick question: the joining instructions highlight that we should review high school mathematics to prepare. Is that specifically for AEC candidates or is there more to the pilot selection than just CAPSS now?


I BELIEVE it's more for AEC and ACSO's.  Although it's never a bad idea considering there _could_ be more aptitude testing coming our way (only my suspicion).  That being said, I haven't brushed up on any math yet and I'm a little concerned that it may come to haunt me.  I have all day tomorrow to myself so maybe I will take a look through some stuff.  Good luck and I'll see you Sun or Mon.


----------



## carolynv11 (27 Apr 2012)

Heading out to Trenton May 14th-18th. Anybody else going to be there? I'm really nervous and excited all at the same time!


----------



## Bernardjmarx (22 May 2012)

Currently scheduled to head up to Trenton June 3 - anyone else heading up?  Can anyone with a PPL compare the CAPSS experience to an airplane sim?


----------

